# Hickory longbows on ebay. Anybody try one?



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

There's a seller on ebay, selling hickory longbows. The seller's name is kpkpparson in GA. The bows are cheap. Just wondering if they're junk or not. Some have shelves, others don't. I'm watching craigslist for longbows too.
I was thinking of getting back into traditional bowhunting (longbows). I've been bowhunting for almost 30 years, and as a kid (12-14ish) I had a 40lb fiberglass D-bow (longbow) that was stolen, but I loved it. I bought a compound then, and have been hunting with compounds since, but I still remember that longbow, and the fun of instinctive shooting.


----------



## briarjumper12 (May 1, 2006)

I haven't seen his bows so I can't really pass judgement on them. But I make my own and sell or trade on one every once in while and if he puts the time and effort into working a stave like I do then he shouldn't be selling them cheap. Although I will say this, there is a big difference between making a useable bow quickly without regard to finish and pouring all your effort and creativity into it without regard to the time and effort it takes to get the work of art your looking for.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

"You get what you pay for," the old saying goes. If you just want a long to shoot at targets, and have fun then you may be looking at just the right thing. As a hunter, would you really want to put all that time into the hunt with a 50 dollar bow? You might find a good buy on Trad Talk? The other site I am trying to remember, I think is String Bow? It's been so long I cannot recall the site. Some one here will know and post the names for us.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

The site I was thinking of is called, Stickbow.


----------



## ladyeclectic (Dec 10, 2012)

Like this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handcrafted...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a775fcdb0


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

What draw weight you looking for? I have a Rudderbows? Bamboo backed Hickory 50-55#@28. I'll ship it TYD for $100. I think that's half of new price. Also I'll give you brand new string with puff silencers. I put maybe 100 shots through it. Shoot my other bows more. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

ladyeclectic said:


> Like this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handcrafted...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a775fcdb0


Who's building these, Edward Scissorhands? 1290 satisfied customers in 6 months?


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

If you have a well organized woodshop , doing “production “ bows like these isn’t too difficult ... or time consuming ... professional tools makes all the difference over the usual spokeshave and hatchet ... And a “forgiving” wood like Hickory , makes it so much easier ... It would not be out of the question to set up a CNC machine to carve bows from “blanks “ ...Tolerances so close , tillering would be almost automatic... a quick machine sanding and a dip in the varnish tank .... It’s possible ...


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

ladyeclectic said:


> Like this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handcrafted...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a775fcdb0


That's the guy. I'll probably find something local, as I don't really know about these, although I might suck so bad at instinctive shooting, that I'll give up, so the price is right. It's been a long time.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Low price could be his strategy I've started the bidding on some of mine at 25 n sold em for 200


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Hard to get people to bid when it starts high


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

nmubowyer said:


> Low price could be his strategy I've started the bidding on some of mine at 25 n sold em for 200


His "Buy it now" price is $36 plus $15 S&H. I might shoot the guy a message and inquire about finish on the bows, since they appear unfinished. Not sure if they're oiled or varnished or whatever. I might buy one anyway to play with, and maybe get out there next season with Trad gear. That'll be a hoot. Plus I'll have to shoot more to be any good, so I can tell the wife I need to keep at it. I didn't shoot my compound for a couple years, and shot bullseyes at 25 yards the first time I picked it back up. I'm pretty sure that good instinctive shooting is a very perishable skill.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

manowar669 said:


> His "Buy it now" price is $36 plus $15 S&H. I might shoot the guy a message and inquire about finish on the bows, since they appear unfinished. Not sure if they're oiled or varnished or whatever. I might buy one anyway to play with, and maybe get out there next season with Trad gear. That'll be a hoot. Plus I'll have to shoot more to be any good, so I can tell the wife I need to keep at it. I didn't shoot my compound for a couple years, and shot bullseyes at 25 yards the first time I picked it back up. I'm pretty sure that good instinctive shooting is a very perishable skill.


My theories out the window then, even unfinished 36 is dirt cheap, but 36 bucks ur not out much if it doesn't last long. Glad I saw this thread made me decide I need to build again


----------



## nineworlds9 (Aug 12, 2012)

Not all the stuff on Ebay is bad stuff. Some of the bargains are genuine quality items. You just have to be able to discern the junk from the good stuff. I bought a beautiful elm self bow for cheap which I then sold to Jinkster a little while back that was truly worth more than I paid. Also I have a buddy on Tradgang that makes lovely osage self bows which he lists on ebay which he often allows to sell for less then they are truly worth just cause he wants to make a name for his work...it's just a buyer's market on ebay. Just learn what makes a good bow and be willing to possibly get something cheap that is truly cheap, that's always a risk.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

I found a few vids on Youtube of these KP Archery bows. They are unfinished, but appear to be the real deal. I think I'll pick one up after the holidays, since they don't cost too much. Any help on finishing the bow? One guy on youtube commented that he stained it with cherry stain and (I assume urethane or something).


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

You might have to sand it down it to 600 grit first I like a darker stain for a few coats til I get the coloration I like, then put at least 3 coats of varnish over it


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

nmubowyer said:


> You might have to sand it down it to 600 grit first I like a darker stain for a few coats til I get the coloration I like, then put at least 3 coats of varnish over it


Just regular furniture varnish? Water or oil based?


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Tung oil if u don't use another stain or spar urethane over a stain


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd prolly use tung oil cuz hickory doesn't take a stain all that well anyway


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

I might hunt with the bow, would tung oil smell? I'm sure I can Google how to apply.


----------



## ladOR (Oct 24, 2012)

know nothing of the seller you talk about. There is numerous sellers of long bows who make low priced bows. Some are quite good. But, I would say the bow must be sold for at least what the materials to make it cost plus some for the "bowyers" time. So this being said. Probably should not buy anything for under $150.00 and buy from someone ike Andover Archery. They guarantee their bows and will do you right. just saying.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah but it will wear off in a few days. I rub it in with my fingers do 5-6 coats make sure it's completely dry b4 doin the next coat


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

The good thing about his bows is that they are Hickory, I have a 66in U-finish Hickory selfbow very durable bow, shots hundreds of arrows thru it w no issues! I checked his bows out most of them seem to be 58 in long, except for the english longbows, lot of them are low poundage bows! I will say the price is reasonable, if it does break you are not out much!


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

I could see this as a great little cottage industry for some old guy sitting on the front porch whittling out bows ... easier to sell than walking sticks , and if you have a stand of hickory nearby , you could harvest enough wood , so it wouldn’t cost you anything ... and provide a little extra “egg money “ ... all a dice roll, but like Rip said , you’re not out much ... Hickory is pretty TOUGH and will take a huge set (string follow) before it breaks ... just sayin’ ...


----------



## spcenigma (Apr 3, 2007)

Interesting. Looks like someone has taken over the late, (good man), Jimmy Taylor's production line. (The burnt string ends tell the story).

For the money, these are decent bows. But they are nothing more than a hickory board bow, that, (I bet), will take a determined set, 
and liable to break at some point down the road. With the right spined arrow, it will shoot okay, but will not perform anything like
a more modern Longbow, or a quality built Selfbow.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

ripforce said:


> The good thing about his bows is that they are Hickory, I have a 66in U-finish Hickory selfbow very durable bow, shots hundreds of arrows thru it w no issues! I checked his bows out most of them seem to be 58 in long, except for the english longbows, lot of them are low poundage bows! I will say the price is reasonable, if it does break you are not out much!


He has 58 and 68 inch longbows, and the English longbows up to 60lbs. He's pulled all his listings as of today (off for the Holidays). Would there be any advantage other than less finger (nock) pinch to a longer bow? Would a longer bow be more durable, since it would flex less during the draw?


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

The old wooden bow formula was to never draw the bow more than half it’s length ... Probably a good thing to observe ... so just get the length bow you need to match or exceed your draw length ... a little extra length can’t hurt ... and has the Leverage advantage of being able to shoot heavier arrows ... besides the finger pinch and stability advantages ... JMHO, 58” is a little short for a longbow (?) ... 68” is about perfect for most of us ... 

Just studying the pics that WERE on the site , it appears he works from staves , not boards, as some bows seem to have a tiny amount of propeller twist ... board bows don’t usually do this ...


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm only 5'6" and draw 26 inches with a compound, so I'd probably be ok with either one. I was worried the longer bows would be tough to shoot from my climber (with a front rail).


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd go for 60 in I like my bow length to b 2.5x arrow length with self bows but that jmo


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Buying a very cheap bow would let you see if the English long bow works for you, and if you can shoot it well. They work great for me.

I would think that the longer the better, (!!!) less stress on the bow. I think a longer bow would last longer, and set less. Or not, but there must be a reason that English long bows were almost always...long. I don't know, but it would make sense that the longer the bow, the further away it is from it's breaking point at any draw length. Stick bows are usually made longer when ordered in longer draw lengths I've noticed. I think that one's height should determine the length of a English long bow, I like them right at 72", or close to that, being 72" tall. Being 5' 6", I would think that a 66" bow would be best. Usually I would not want any bow shorter than 68", the exception to that being my 66" Omega. Just a good general formula, with exceptions of course. Generally speaking, that shorter one is, the shorter one's draw will be. As far as hunting from a stand, perhaps an English long bow is not the right choice in the first place for that, or perhaps a different type stand without a front rail, or any rail at all would be better, rather than going to/getting a 58" bow. 








This is a 65#, 71" tri-lam, epe, hickory and bamboo bow that I got from Rudder Bows. They were very late getting a stave to me that I ordered, so sent me this finished bow at no extra charge. It's a very nice shooting bow, and has taken very little set, although I have not shot it a lot yet...but don't expect much set with the triple lamination.


----------



## murf2133 (Jul 14, 2011)

I picked up one of these just for the visual effect when I went to a couple of RenFaires. I got the 72", 55# @ 28 version. It came with a note saying that it was finished with a protective oil (sorry I can't remember what). I added a grip made by wrapping it with leather lacing and finished it by rubbing it down with Shoe Polish (alternated Brown and Black), the more I rubbed the better the color. Used at the RenFaire archery contest and was able to make money each time. Has a good bit of Hand shock and the string that came with it is wearing out quickly, probably from hitting my bracer and glove. Still a fun and real traditional longbow to shoot and show. Saving up to get an Omega now.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine has some kind of "hard" finish on it. I added a leather wrap grip over the thin leather grip that was on it, now it's just right, grip-wise. Don't notice much hand shock or recoil with mine, but that never has mattered much to me. It's probably there, but I just don't notice. Sounds like yours shoots well, so does mine. Shot mine extensively today for the first time...to the point where I was actually having a hard time drawing it all the way back. Used to shoot a 72#, but now normally a 56# and 55#, so that 65# feels a little on the heavy side, or at least I'm not used to it anymore. That's okay...I'll get used to it, as I really enjoy shooting an English Long Bow. 

The Omega is a great bow, you won't be disappointed. 








Here's the wrap I put over my "handle". (top bow, obviously) I wrapped it a bit high, so that the arrow passes over it when shooting, making an already silent bow super silent. Don't think I've ever met a more quiet shooting bow. My string sure stretched today...was getting more and more arm/wrist slap, then measured it...had gone down from 6" to 5.5"...!!! So I twisted her up to 6.25" after I got back to the house. Should shoot better I bet.


----------

